# ID this algae?



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Not sure what this is................I was guessing hair algae but I'm thinking I'm wrong.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like the dreaded BBA, black brush algae.

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Agreed....I'm dealing with it now


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

Me two it seems to be trying to take over my HC.  

Robert.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Use some H2O2 on the HC daily with a pipette or syringe for delivery. It works. HC is reasonably hardy. Clean out the filter tubes, outlet and inlet piping. Take the opportunity to clean out the filter too and any inline CO2 reactor. Add Tom Barr's favorite advice here too.... 

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Causes of BBA?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

If you do a search on this board you will find a number of threads along with associated advice.

Possible causes:

- unknown
- contamination
- inbalance in CO2, nutrients...
- water quality deterioration

The search function is all revealing.

Andrew Cribb


----------

